# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  How to make sleep lighter?

## adraw

Hi there. 
As for what i read, dream recall is directly dependent on how light you sleep. Lighter sleep, brings more recall. How could i make my sleep lighter? Is it about constant self motivation? Plz help.. 
Thanx in advance

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

It's not nessesarily how light you sleep, it's how often you wake up in the middle of the night. You can try setting a alarm clock to wake you up 5-6 hours after you fall asleep, or drink a lot of water before bed (careful with this one!).

Hope this helps

----------


## ninja9578

I think you're confused.  Light sleep gives better dreams than heavy sleep, I think what you read were refering to sleep cycles.  Almost no one remembers dreams that they had during their deep sleep, they are fuzzy, black and white, and spuratic.

----------


## TrakTaneT

So how to make sleep lighter? 
I just also fight with my recall and I think this sleep is my problem, because my alarm use to ring quite long before I wake up.

----------


## Arch0n

Meh... Even the slightest noise wakes me up unless I've been up for 24 hours
However, I still have no memory of my dreams when I wake up.

----------


## adraw

Yeah. First thing is to wake up, second thing is to remember dreams after waking up, third think is to write them down, and the fourth thing is not to fall asleep before you write down what you remembered. I will tell you what my experience is:

*1. To wake up:* I usually do some relaxation exercises at the evening. Working on sleep paralysis, you know. And after some time, if everything goes well, my mind starts to work and my body is relaxed. Didnt achieve full paralysis, but only partial, but thats not important here. What actually is important is, that when my mind starts to work, it has problems to fall asleep. When it falls asleep, it is usually a light sleep. I wake up more than once and usually remember three dreams or so. 

Or if I want to wake up, if i really want {some important event approaching next morning}, i have also light sleep. It seems that we just have to trully wish to wake up. No exceptions, no arguments, Pure wish to stay at night lets you stay at night. This is effective, but it is pretty hard to stabilize. And make it regular.

If you know something about how you stabilize the intention to awake at night for longer periods, let us know. Maybe its just a poor view on problem we have.

*2. To remember dreams:* This will be also just collection of my experience. I am just at the beginning of the journey, so have patience reading. As i wake up, i usually have problems regaining my intelligence. Everything i want is to write down my dreams. But the problem is, that the dreams are always complicated in structure and before i remember what happened, i lose what i remembered earlier. This way i am going in circles, which is counterproductive. This often happens, when i have longer continous dreams, when I wake up from one dream, i try to remember what happened, and as i loose the track where i actually am, i immediately fall asleep and continue the the same dream withouth writing it down. And this happends maybe two or three times, till i definitely awake in the morning. But as the dream is looong and complicated, i usually remember only last part of it, and have problems connecting the ideas and consequences writing down just most basic facts about the dream. 

*3 and 4. To write the dreams down before you fall asleep*: According to what was written in previous paragraph, I plan just to remember only most basic facts about the dream and IMMEDIATELY write them down. And then fall back asleep continuing the same dream. To fight with the brain is senseless. As i try to force it to remember, it usually forces me to fall asleep. And thats why i am going to try new approach:
I will change my position in bed, or maybe leave the bed immediately after awaking. Just lying in a bed makes me fall asleep really fast. 
BUT> When i tried this thing for the first time, i lost my dream. Its good to find just one little dream memory and then catch it. Just let if fade in from background. and then anchor it in brain {use magic word or describing phrase}. Than stay and move somewhere, where you can sit down and write.  Just let you still be focused on that little memmory, which remained. Then close your eyes and now its the time to remember. You should remain half asleep. That should be your goal. To move from your bed half asleep and remember elsewhere, where you will not fall asleep. If the volatile memmory faded out, stay calm and try to remember it using your magic phrase. Dont force it and it will come for sure {patience, coolness and belief is the key}. 
Now as you are in a place where you wouldnt fall asleep, remember, remember and remember. After you have remembered at least a part of your dream write it down. But dont forget to write feelings and observations from parts you are not sure how they connect to main plot. They may help you later if the dream continues or even later when the dream reccurs.

This technique may not be as effective, you might lose some memmories, but it pays of. You will remember at least something and thats cool for the beginning. 

Hope it helped. Please share your ideas. They are important.

Adraw

----------


## DreamChaser

Our tricky little mind monster is set on stopping us doing anything to accomplish our lucidity.
Play and be determined to trick him back, like a game.
(not really a mind monster, but our brain trying to normalise our processes)

----------


## adraw

> Our tricky little mind monster is set on stopping us doing anything to accomplish our lucidity.
> Play and be determined to trick him back, like a game.
> (not really a mind monster, but our brain trying to normalise our processes)



What does it mean process normalising.?

----------


## ClouD

Eat bread, bananas, seeds. Drink milk etc.

Things that keep your body more active, during the night will affect the 'mind' somewhat.

In the least vividness, if anything, will be affected positively.

----------


## blklitemushrooms

I sleep like a rock too... the only way I remember anything is if I have a pad and paper right next to my bed and tell myself before I go to sleep I WILL remember my dreams. Even then- its difficult.

----------


## adraw

OK. I made it. If I have enough sleep, it works. I may stand up. But often i am disturbed. Or I am disturbing myself somehow. It seems that first days i tried it, it was all much simpler.

----------


## Luminous

I sleep much lighter myself when I leave some light on. However, I need more sleep when I do.

----------


## adraw

> I sleep much lighter myself when I leave some light on. However, I need more sleep when I do.



Do you prepare somehow at the evening to sleep lighter. ANd if so, how is it?

----------


## DreamChaser

> What does it mean process normalising.?



When we are trying to WILD and get Lucid in general, taking supplements, eat certain foods before bed, wake up at weird hours, try to trick our bodies/mind into letting us be Lucid.
When I say normalise, I mean our brain wants to get things to go normally and will try to achieve this normality, despite out tries to Lucid.
Our goal is to win over our mind and trick it back.

----------


## Luminous

> Do you prepare somehow at the evening to sleep lighter. ANd if so, how is it?



No, it just happens. You see, on some weekends, I tend to go to sleep with my computer and some light on to allow some of my Internet friends to wake me up to game with them. Over time I've noticed that I sleep much lighter this way, and I have better dream recall, more lucid dreams, and at several occations, more vivid dreams.

----------


## adraw

> When we are trying to WILD and get Lucid in general, taking supplements, eat certain foods before bed, wake up at weird hours, try to trick our bodies/mind into letting us be Lucid.
> When I say normalise, I mean our brain wants to get things to go normally and will try to achieve this normality, despite out tries to Lucid.
> Our goal is to win over our mind and trick it back.



Too bad it is so hard to fool our brain into what we want. But there is one light behind horizont and that is, that if we do it regularly, our brain will take our attempts as normal and wont do so much against our attempts. 

But there is still a question opened. How much is natural and how much can be learned?

----------


## adraw

> No, it just happens. You see, on some weekends, I tend to go to sleep with my computer and some light on to allow some of my Internet friends to wake me up to game with them. Over time I've noticed that I sleep much lighter this way, and I have better dream recall, more lucid dreams, and at several occations, more vivid dreams.



I tried this. And it works somehow for me too. My room-mate snores constantly so this makes me awake. I have to go asleep before he actually fells asleep. Becouse after that. There is no chance. 
Sometimes it helps me to achieve SP when he is in a room, becouse that makes me sleep lighter. Sometimes it helps me to fall asleep in not much comfortable position. LD is unpredictable. But according to your posts this unpredictability seems normal... So lets have fun.

----------

